# Peanut Butter Went Oily



## charito (Oct 12, 2013)

GV Peanut Butter - best before date is Jan 2022 - went oily. It doesn't taste rancid or anything - still taste normal - but the consistency is very different. We opened another one just to make sure it isn't just that one, but same oily consistency (looked like that all-natural kind).

Unless Great Value brand has done some changes (ingredients read the same to me), or I stored them improperly.
They were in a closet.....but that closet is in a room facing the sun (so it's not exactly a cool place).
I pt one in the fridge to see how it will go, and moved the rest in the basement.

Anybody had the same experience?


----------



## Trihonda (Aug 24, 2020)

Peanut butter often separates. That is all…. 

if you feel it’s unusual, then don’t eat it


----------



## Auntie (Oct 4, 2014)

Someone told me years ago to store my peanut butter upside down and it will stop that problem. I haven't had any separated peanut butter, was I lucky or is it because it works?

The peanut butter is fine to eat. Mix the oil back into the peanut butter.


----------



## Any Beastie (Mar 19, 2021)

doesn't pb separate naturally and ya just gotta mix it back together?


----------



## paraquack (Mar 1, 2013)

Everyone is correct, mix it up!


----------



## Demitri.14 (Nov 21, 2018)

Natural Peanut butter, containing ONLY Peanuts, will separate. Hydrogenated Palm or other oils are added as a stabilizer. If you store it upside down, it may still separate, but the oil will be on the bottom, and easier to stir.


----------



## Annie (Dec 5, 2015)

As an aside, peanut butter is best bought in glass jars. Tastes better longer, imo.


----------



## Chipper (Dec 22, 2012)

Collect it and run it in your diesel truck or tractor.


----------



## JustAnotherNut (Feb 27, 2017)

I'm not sure if there is a wrong way to store peanut butter...........and I say that because I've had mine in the house pantry, then moved it outside in a cabinet in the shed with no temp regulation thru both summer & winter, then later moved it back into the house pantry. Some of it had been more than year or two past it's use by date and was still fine. Though I've never had a problem with separation. As others have said, just stir it back together & it should be fine.


----------



## BennyMG1 (Jun 7, 2021)

Yep! Everyone is spot on. Just stir it up and move on. Also, be sure to have your prepped peanut butter on a rotation schedule.


----------



## Any Beastie (Mar 19, 2021)

Annie said:


> As an aside, peanut butter is best bought in glass jars. Tastes better longer, imo.


This is true! Plus you can use the jars for canning afterwords.


----------

